# Meine Koi



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

*Hallo, toll das es dieses Forum gibt.*
Bin zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen und möchte euch mal meine Koi vorstellen.  :razz: 
Habe zur Zeit 20 japanische Koi im Teich schwimmen, von denen die Ältesten schon 9 Jahre im Teich ihre Runden schwimmen.  8) 

*Mein ältester Koi, ein Inazuma-Kohaku (ca. 65 cm)*






*Kohaku, Yamabuki Ogon, Karashigoi von Konishi und mein Lieblings-Showa*





Wie findet ihr meine Lieblingskoi   

Gruß
Eddie aus Oldenburg


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Eddie

deine Koi sind wunderbar , lob . Kannste uns auch was über deinen Teich berichten ? Bin ein Koi - Narr und suche ständig nach neuen Ideen .

Schöne Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Einfach nur schön - und das sagt ein Nicht-Loi-Narr    !

Beste Grüsse
und weiterhin viel Erfolg 
wünscht
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Wirklich ganz apart, eine Zierde für jeden Teich...
Aber, ich schliesse mich azurit's Statement an: hast Du noch mehr Infos über Deinen Teich?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Eddie!!!

Hut ab, dass sind wirklich wirklich sehr schöne Tiere.
Ich hab auch nen Yamabuki Ogon bei meiner Nachzucht dabei, bin mal gespannt ob er annähernd so schön wie deiner wird.
Hast Du stabile Wasserwerte???
Ich bis jetzt noch, allerdings hab ich auch nur 6 Kois in 10 Kubik sitzen.
Und bin noch etwas zögerlich mehr dazu zu setzen. 
Deswegen bin ich immer interessiert wie es bei anderen mit einer größeren Besatzdichte läuft.

Also viel Spaß weiterhin

Gruz  Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

*Für die netten Kommentare möchte ich euch allen erst einmal danken. *  
Dieses ist wirklich ein super Forum mit netten Usern. Es gibt leider auch andere Foren in denen der Umgangston unter aller Kanone ist und es keinen Spaß macht etwas zu posten.

Zu euren Fragen kann ich sagen, dass ich seit 1992 einen Teich im Garten habe. Es fing wie bei vielen mit einem kleinen Folienteich an, in dem bald die ersten Goldfische (Sarasa-Kometen und __ Shubunkin) herumschwammen.

Nachdem ich 1994 wieder einmal ein paar Goldfische bei einem Händler kaufen wollte, sah ich bei diesem zum ersten Mal Koi in seinen Becken herumschwimmen. Es waren große Tiere mit ca. 80 cm Körperlänge. Es war faszinierend und schon bald kaufte ich mir drei kleinere Koi mit einer Größe von ca. 20 cm. Ich besorgte mir einen Eheim-Topf-Filter und hatte tatsächlich über ein Jahr keinerlei Probleme.
Dann las ich in einer Gartenzeitung (Flora) einen Artikel mit herrlichen Bildern über Koiteiche in Japan und der Koivirus hatte mich komplett gepackt.

1995 trat ich dem Koiverein KLAN und 1996 der japanischen Koivereinigung ZNA bei. Schon bald abonnierte ich noch zuätzlich den Koi-Kurier und die englischsprachige Ausgabe der japanischen RINKO, um mir mehr Fachwissen anzueignen.
1997 trat ich schließlich aus dem Koiverein KLAN aus, da m.E. die Objektivität der Berichterstattung nicht mehr gewährleistet war. Durch andere Koifreunde in der Nähe lernte man durch Erfahrungsaustausch wesentlich mehr dazu und konnte sich auch gegenseitig unterstützen.






So entstand schließlich 1998 mein jetziger Koiteich, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.
*Daten zum Teich:*
Teichinhalt ca. 15000 Ltr. inkl. Filter,
steile Wände für mehr Volumen, Insel im Teich ca. 5 qm, Brücke,
größte Tiefe 1.50m, kleinste Tiefe 0.90m (Futterstelle),
Bodenablauf, Skimmer
*Wasserwerte:* 
GH: 4 dH; KH: 7 dH; pH: 7,6; O²:  11 ppm;
NH³: 0 ppm; NO²: 0 ppm; NO³: 10 ppm
*Filterung:*
Vortex mit Vierkammer-Reihenfilter ausgelegt für normale Teiche bis 28000 Ltr. und Koiteiche bis 16000 Ltr.
*Filtermedien:*
Erste Kammer Bürsten, zweite Kammer Japanmatten, dritte und vierte Kammer 50 Ltr. Kaldness K1 stark belüftet;
*Belüftung:*
Secoh Sangyp Membranluftkompressor, 40 Watt, 68 Ltr./Min. 
*UVC-Gerät:*
Tropical Marine Pro Clear, 55 Watt, max. Durchflussrate 22.500 Ltr./Std.
*Pumpe:*
Oase Nautilus 8000, 170 Watt, max. Fördermenge 130 Ltr./Min.






*Fischbesatz:*
Ausschließlich Koi aus Japan, weil ich auch mit diesen angefangen habe. Aufgrund von Viruserkrankungen, z.B. KHV, kann ich nur jedem anraten, keine Koi aus verschiedenen Ländern, wie Israel, Malaysia, Thailand etc. zu vermischen. Entweder nur Japaner oder Israelis etc.. 
*Varietäten:*
01. Kohaku (Maruten Inazuma), Züchter Ogata, 65 cm
02. Kohaku (Hanatsuki Nidan), 27 cm
03. Taisho Sanshoku (Kuchibeni), Züchter Hirashin, 42 cm
04. Showa Sanshoku, Züchter Hirashin, 45 cm
05. Shiro Utsuri, 40 cm
06. Shiro Utsuri, 35 cm 
08. Ki Utsuri, 29 cm 
09. Asagi (Konjo), 64 cm 
10. Hi Shusui, 28 cm 
11. Purachina Ogon, 45 cm 
12. Yamabuki Ogon, 45 cm 
13. Orenji Ogon, 40 cm 
14. Kujaku, 34 cm 
15. Ginrin Yamabuki Hariwake Ogon, 30 cm 
16. Ginrin Chagoi, 62 cm 
17. Ginrin Soragoi, 45 cm 
18. Karashigoi, Züchter Konishi, 30 cm
19. Hajiro, 41 cm 
20. Ochiba Shigure, 32 cm
21. Tancho Kohaku, Züchter Hirashin, 48 cm

*@chris zu deiner Frage:*
Die Wasserwerte sind sehr stabil. Leider hatte ich dieses Jahr, wie viele andere Teichbesitzer auch, aufgrund der langen Hitze Ärger mit Fadenalgen. Zwar keine Algenplage aber unschön anzusehen. Die Bürstenkammer musste ich alle 3 Tage zusätzlich reinigen. Jetzt zum Glück keinen Ärger mehr.
Ich habe mit meinem wirklichen Überbesatz keinerlei Probleme. Ich kann dir sagen und auch durch einen Bericht in einer japanischen Koizeitschrift belegen, dass die meisten Japaner grundsätzlich einen Überbesatz wegen Platzmangel (kleine Teiche) haben. Aber in diesem Fall muss die Filterung überdimensioniert sein, um die Wasserwerte stabil zu halten.
Besser wäre aber sicherlich 2 Kubikmeter Wasser auf einen ausgewachsenen Koi. Das hieße für mich mind. einen 40qm-Teich. Aus Platzmangel müsste ich diesen schon in die Tiefe bauen. 
Ich möchte meine Besatzdichte aber so halten und nächstes Jahr entweder noch einen zweiten Filter dazuschalten bzw. einen Größeren ausgelegt für mind. ca. 35000 Ltr. Wasser, vielleicht den großen Nexus, einbauen, da die Koi noch wachsen werden.






Ich habe noch einige Fotos über meinen Japangarten mit dem Teich und den Koi.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man hochauflösende Fotos hochladen kann, um diese dann euch hier zu zeigen  

Grüße
Eddie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Eddie!!

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Dein Teich ist dir sehr gut gelungen, gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich werde mich mal mit ein paar Bildern revanchieren.
Da ich vorhabe den Teich nächstes Jahr zu vergrössern dürfte da genügend Material entstehen.
Ach, wie hast du das mit der Insel gemacht?? 

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hi Eddi,
einfach traumhaft, 
Kompliment, echt spitzen Tiere

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Danke fürs Lob.

*@rainthanner* - Du hast eine klasse Homepage erstellt. Mir gefällt dein Teich und ebenso deine Koi. Besonders schön finde ich die Seite "aus Hänschen wird Hans". Hier kann man toll die Entwicklung deines Sankes beobachten. Mach' weiter so. 






*@chris* - Der gesamte Teich und auch die Insel haben ein Ringfundament aus Beton, da schwere Findlinge als Randgestaltung benutzt wurden.
Ein Flecken vom Boden habe ich für die Schildkröteninsel in der Teichmitte stehen lassen.
Die Teichfolie wurde so gut es ging eingelegt und schließlich bei den schwierigen Stellen geschnitten und mittels Heißluft verklebt.
Auf die Schnittkanten verklebte ich zusätzlich mehrere Folienflicken, die ich aus den Folienresten zusammengeschnitten habe.
Seit 5 Jahren absolut dicht und keine Probleme.

Gruß
Eddie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Eddi

Da kann man nur sagen Hut ab und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Teich. UND NEID  :?  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Eddi,

tausche Badewanne gegen Deinen Teich :grinsevil: 

Dein Teich ist ein Traum und Deine Koi eine Augenweide :!: 

Bin restlos begeistert.

Gruß Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Eddi,
Kompliment,das Wasser ist ja sehr klar!!

Habe ich richtig gelesen,du hast Die Insel für __ Schildkröten angelegt????


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

*Super*

Hallo Eddie,
deine Anlage und Koi sind wunderschön.
Ich finde das ist alles sehr gelungen und hoffe das mein neuer Teich auch so schön wird.  
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Danke euch allen   

*@steev* - Ne, die Insel ist nicht für __ Schildkröten, sondern eine Bezeichnung für solche Inseln in japanischen Gärten. Mit etwas Fantasie erkennt man vielleicht beim Ansehen der Insel eine Ähnlichkeit mit einer Schildkröte. Es gibt auch noch sog. Kranichinseln in japanischen Gärten.







*@stephan* - Dein jetziger Teich ist doch auch so schön. Willst du komplett einen neuen bauen   
Auf einen deiner Fotos sind auch zwei Teiche zu erkennen. Sind die beiden miteinander verbunden   

Gruß Eddie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

also, ich wiederhole mich nur ungern aber: RESPEKT, wunderschöne Tiere in einem Wunderschönen Teich!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Doogie, danke fürs Lob.
Wieso hast du eigentlich als Avatar einen Golden Retriever, hast du auch einen   

Hier sind unsere beiden Teichbeschützer   






Gruß
Eddie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Hi Eddie!

Der Goldenretriever ist unser "Kostkind".
Eine befreundete Familie hat einen (eben den vom Bild), der hin und wieder ein paar Tage bei uns übernachtet, da Herrchen und Frauchen des öfteren Urlaub machen wollen.

Er ist uns mittlerweile so sehr ans Herz gewachsen daß der Abschied immer wieder ein bisschen weh tut. Deswegen habe ich ihn als Avatar und auf diversen Fotos in meinem Album verewigt

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

*Hallo*

@Eddie,
Hallo Eddie,
die zwei Teiche sind geschichte.
Wir sind umgezogen und haben oder sind dabei neu zu bauen.
kannst du unter bau eines gartenteiches anschauen.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

*@Stephan* - Hab' mir die Bilder angesehen. Sieht super aus. Unter der Überschrift Fotoalben sind auf den Fotos unterschiedliche Farben - blau, grün und algenbewachsene Folie - auf dem Teichboden zu erkennen. Sind es unterschiedliche Teiche    Das obere und rechte Foto sieht wirklich klasse aus.   
Auch der Filterbau ist gut beschrieben. Hast du schon Erfahrungswerte mit deinem Eigenbau   

*@Ole* - Danke für deinen netten Kommentar. Du hast wohl meinen Teich auf der Webseite von Japan Koi Ammerland gesehen, oder   
Die Inhaber sind gute Freunde von mir. Meine Garten- und Teichanlage ist allerdings von mir selbst erstellt worden. Bei der Verrohrung und Bau der Absetzkammer mit der Filteranlage bin ich jedoch tatkräftig von Achim unterstützt worden.
Marlene Brüll-Kurth von Japan Koi Ammerland ist außerdem wirklich eine Koryphäe in Sachen Gesundheitsfragen. Ich diskutiere oft mit ihr über die Vorsorge bzw. Bekämpfung von Krankheiten etc. und konnten so schon manchen Koi retten.   






Gruß Eddie


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

*Hallo*

Hallo Eddie,
danke für die blumen.
in unserem alten zuhause hatten wir zwei teiche.
deshalb die unterschiede.
Der Filter ist jetzt 2 wochen in vollem einsatz.
bisher sieht alles gut aus und er funzt richtig.
glassklares wasser ( auch ohne UVC) ist nur vorsichtshalber angebaut aber nicht an.
und wasserwerte sind top.
Muß jetzt wieder.
Gruß Stephan
P.S. Bilder vom neuen teich gibt es bald.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)




----------

